# Sears 6 H.P. Lawn & Garden Shredder-Bagger Issues



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 5, 2016)

I got one this Model 24227016.

I think the throttle plate is seized and it might need a new carb.

Where can parts be gotten?

Is the manual on-line anywhere?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just about any small engine/mower/tiller repair shop can get you the parts you need. They will likely need to see it to determine if it is a Briggs and Stratton or Tecumseh engine. 

Sears tagged both as Craftsman, but the shop guys will know which one once they see the engine.

Sears has discontinued parts and manuals for this model. 

There is a set of manuals on Ebay today: https://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nk...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true


----------

